# Sharing an Album that doesn’t require SignUp



## PeteGB (May 16, 2019)

Is it possible to share an album from LR Mobile on iPad without the recipient having to sign in ?

The link that I create and email firstly asks the recipient to Sign in / Sign up.

I thought I’d read that was no longer required.

Cheers

Pete


----------



## Victoria Bampton (May 16, 2019)

Yes, rather than "inviting" them by typing their email address, tap the clipboard next to the link at the top and then Mail and write them a message. As long as the gallery is set to "anyone can view" then they'll just be able to visit the link without signing in. The signing in bit is for private invitations.


----------



## PeteGB (May 16, 2019)

Thanks Victoria, that sorted it.

Cheers


----------

